# Canon Announces the EOS Rebel T6 (1300D)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

```
<em>Become the next Internet sensation with built-in Wi-Fi®and NFC connectivity<span class="green">*</span></em></p>
<p>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 10, 2016 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its newest entry-level DSLR camera, the EOS Rebel T6. The Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera offers easy sharing of high quality photos and videos to popular social media sites via compatible smartphones and other mobile devices* as well as Canon’s Connect Station CS100.</p>
<p>“Smartphone users passionate about photography and ready to take that next step to creating their best images and videos ever will appreciate the ease-of-use and affordability of the new EOS Rebel T6 camera,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “With the latest addition of the EOS Rebel T6 camera, the Canon EOS Rebel series continues to be one of the most popular DSLR camera lines on the market.”</p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel T6 DSLR camera offers a wide range of features including:</p>
<ul>
<li>18.0 Megapixel Canon CMOS (APS-C) image sensor and high-performance DIGIC 4+ Image Processor for excellent image quality and speedy operation.</li>
<li>ISO 100–6400 (expandable to H: 12800) for shooting from bright light to low light.</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi® and NFC connectivity* for easy sharing to smart devices, social media sites and the Canon Connect Station CS100 device.</li>
<li>9‐point AF system (including one center cross‐type AF point) and AI Servo AF provide impressive autofocus performance with accurate results.</li>
<li>High-performance Optical Viewfinder helps facilitate quick and accurate focusing by firmly framing and capturing the subject at hand.</li>
<li>Large, 3.0-inch LCD monitor with 920,000 dots for easy viewing and reviewing.</li>
<li>Full HD video mode for high quality, easy-to-use video capture.</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24998 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8626558220.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8626558220-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8626558220" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8626558220-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8626558220-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8176689908.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8176689908-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8176689908" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8176689908-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/8176689908-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2584824480.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2584824480-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="2584824480" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2584824480-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2584824480-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2291582894.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2291582894-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="2291582894" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2291582894-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/2291582894-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Missed Photo Ops a Thing of the Past</strong></p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera provides a wide ISO range of 100-6400 (expandable to ISO 12800), making it ideal for shooting both still and moving subjects in a wide variety of lighting conditions ranging from low light to bright sunny days. In addition, the camera is capable of shooting high-resolution 18 megapixel still photos continuously up-to-three frames per second (fps), with predictive autofocus to help keep every image sharp and clear, even with moving subjects.</p>
<p>The Scene Intelligent Auto mode in the Canon  EOS Rebel T6 camera analyzes the image, accounting for faces, colors, brightness, moving objects, contrast and whether the camera is handheld or on a tripod. Scene Intelligent Auto mode then chooses the exposure and enhancements that can bring out the beauty in virtually any scene or situation. Simplifying DSLR image capture, Scene Intelligent Auto mode lets you concentrate on composing images without puzzling over settings.</p>
<p>Another exciting addition to the Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera is a new ‘Food Mode’ on the mode dial for the foodie or blogger to easily capture stunning images of the food they love. This mode enhances the color and brightness of the food images while at the same time making the images ready to share. Other fully automatic exposure modes include portrait, night portrait, landscape, sports, and close-up. Additionally, the easy-to-use Full HD video mode captures sharp, high-definition video up to 1080p resolution with the choice of automatic or manual focusing. Creative filters such as Fisheye, Toy Camera, Miniature, and Soft Focus give users additional ways to create fun and imaginative images to enjoy, print and share.  The camera’s new “white priority” Auto White Balance setting enables users to create images with a more neutral tone when shooting under incandescent lighting. In addition to all the automatic modes, the new Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera provides complete manual exposure and focus controls plus RAW image output for advanced amateur photographers and photography students.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera is compatible with the entire Canon EF and EF-S lens system including over 60 current models enabling users to capture their world in different perspectives ranging from Fisheye to Super-Telephoto. Scheduled for availability in April 2016, the estimated retail price of the Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera will be $549.99<span class="green">**</span> when bundled with the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II standard zoom lens.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 10, 2016)

Food mode on the main dial!? 
Oh dear..... had me thinking, "seriously?!"
But likely a very capable entry level DSLR.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 10, 2016)

The price of $ 550 is not very encouraging when comparing the specification sheet. But it sure is a good choice for beginners.

IF I was learning to photograph (well guided by the teacher), I would like a kit with 24mmSTM and 50mm STM, to hook beginners in prime lenses. Even the good 18-55mm STM would be interesting.


----------



## dolina (Mar 10, 2016)

What are missing...

UHS-II bus SD cards
4K resolution video
USB 3.0

With the built-in wireless connectivity, Food Mode becomes really important when used with social networks like Facebook, Instagram, etc.


----------



## Handrews (Mar 10, 2016)

Is it just me, or it looks very similar to the old 550D/Rebel T2i (except wifi/nfc, of course)?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 10, 2016)

Handrews said:


> Is it just me, or it looks very similar to the old 550D/Rebel T2i (except wifi/nfc, of course)?


Welcome to Canon Rumors.

Yes, it's very similar to the specifications of my old and beloved T2i. However, the comparative tests show that the famous APSC 18 megapixel sensor has been improved over the years.
In fact, the modest T5 has image better than the old 7D, as seen in the link below:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=673&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=3&LensComp=458&CameraComp=932&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

After the price calms down a bit, like it always does, this will be a very nice (possibly even too much camera) for those just entering the ILC world.


----------



## zim (Mar 10, 2016)

dolina said:


> With the built-in wireless connectivity, Food Mode becomes really important when used with social networks like Facebook, Instagram, etc.



+1 sadly you are absolutely correct.
Those two things right there are what this sidegrade is all about and for the target audience canon have it spot on


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 10, 2016)

It has manual mode
It has RAW output
It works with the EF(-S) lens line-up
And (not confirmed, haven't found the information yet):
It maybe allows remote shooting with live view via smartphone/tablet

So IMO it is a camera which can be used as photographic tool - and
is cheap for situations where a camera might not survive ... replacement
is much cheaper than with a 7D mark ii ...

What's bad about having that option?


----------



## traveller (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a camera for people who walk into the shop and say to the salesperson "I want to buy a DSLR, which one should I get?"

Canon just have to make sure that the dealer makes a better markup on the 1300D than from the competitors' models and the salesperson will do the rest...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll bet it sells well, even though there is no "cat mode"......even my P/S camera has "cat mode"..... seriously!


----------



## tiger82 (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a 7D classic with NFC


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.



No, "Food Mode" is an Instagram-like feature that makes your burger and fries look like it came from a Michelin 3-star restaurant.

Or maybe it's the reverse...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.


+1000 ;D ;D ;D

T6: I want my steak rare, please.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 10, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.
> ...


I hope you have plenty of patience, the steak that the T6 will make will be very rare indeed. So rare in fact that you might never see it in your lifetime


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 10, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


  Yeah! I love emoticons, too


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.



Don't limit yourself, I'm expecting filet mignon. Unfortunately, I may only get chopped beef steak...


----------



## Etienne (Mar 10, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The price of $ 550 is not very encouraging when comparing the specification sheet. But it sure is a good choice for beginners.
> 
> IF I was learning to photograph (well guided by the teacher), I would like a kit with 24mmSTM and 50mm STM, to hook beginners in prime lenses. Even the good 18-55mm STM would be interesting.



That would be a very good affordable kit


----------



## rang (Mar 10, 2016)

This is not even Canon's typical "gradual evolution" style of upgrading bodies...it is more like "de-volution"


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.

but:

"price of the Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera will be *$549.99*"

WTF?!?!?!?!?!

The previous model is far cheaper, so they're asking $150 for WiFi and NFC? That's a LOT of money.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> 
> but:
> 
> ...



Less than they are charging for the WiFi and Gps in the 6D WG over the 6D N


----------



## tron (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> 
> but:
> 
> ...


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030209-REG/canon_9126b003_eos_a_rebel_t5_dslr.html

Canon EOS Rebel T5 DSLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens

Without instant savings which I am sure weren't offered from day 1 the price was 549!

EDIT: So it seems the new camera is initally offered 0.99$ more than its predecessor ;D ;D ;D

(OK I make the assumption from the above that the introductory price was the same as B&H price without
instant savings but this must be close to that)


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

tron said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> ...



Yes, and that was over 2 years ago, when those specs were still...somewhat ... competitive.

Is anyone really arguing with a straight face that this camera with garbage bin parts should be costing more than an A6000? I mean, come on now.

Get real Canon.


----------



## pierlux (Mar 10, 2016)

tiger82 said:


> It's a 7D classic with NFC



Sensor-wise it's most probably even better, but... AF, fps, wiewfinder, electronic level, mag alloy... I'll stop here.

Cute little baby, anyway. 15.52 oz. / 440g, i.e. 1.4 oz. / 40g less than the T5/1200D. Nice!



rang said:


> This is not even Canon's typical "gradual evolution" style of upgrading bodies...it is more like "de-volution"



Why? Apart from the MP count and a few other specs, the T6 advances in other features and introduces more. This puppy is aimed at beginners or at those already having a superior DSLR wanting/needing a low-cost backup / walkaround / wirelessly-connecting body. Price will drop soon. Do you see anybody owning a T5 "upgrading" to the T6? I don't. If you want more, you've got plenty of alternatives. I like it. Smart move, Canon!


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.


  
Canon Engineers have anticipated that the new T7 (1400D) will be more politically correct and offer a "vegan food mode", a "fishetarian food mode" and maybe a "gluten-free food mode"!


----------



## mrzero (Mar 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> What's needed is an iPhone app that connects to the camera with NFC and lets you instagram/tweet your images in real time. If such an app doesn't already exist, that is.



Agreed. I think the problem is that Apple has locked down its NFC capabilities so that app developers cannot access them. Apple is reserving its NFC for ApplePay, and does not want developers to access the NFC for other apps (like GooglePay or what have you). Why this results in locking out photo transfers or other functions, I don't know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Is anyone really arguing with a straight face that this camera with garbage bin parts should be costing more than an A6000? I mean, come on now.



Seriously, yes. Do you grasp the fact that dSLRs outsell MILCs by 3:1 globally, and in the US that ratio is almost *5:1*? Does it not make sense that Canon USA can charge more for a much more popular product, or conversely that Sony should charge less (offer deeper discounts) in an attempt to take sales away from more popular cameras? What did Canon USA have to do to sell the EOS M, which at the time was the second most popular camera in Japan?

As for 'charging a lot for WiFi and NFC' keep in mind that many (most?) of these cameras sold in the US will be bought from shelves in Walmart or Target or pallets in Costco. There won't be T5's next to the T6's for comparison. 

Don't worry – if Canon misjudges, they'll slash the price (via discounts) to increase sales. Most new dSLR models have dropped in price after about 6-8 months, and in this case that puts a price drop at the start of the Xmas shopping season, basically a win-win. Oh, and a 3rd win is that by keeping list price high while offering discounts, they make more money on service when a camera breaks (since CUSA uses a flat charge based on MSRP for the product).

But I guess we've established that some people on CR Forums seem to think they know more about selling cameras than Canon, and it's hard to argue with omniscience. :


----------



## biggiep (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> 
> but:
> 
> ...



Take a closer look at the screenshots you've been spamming the thread with.

You see that little thing called "list price" that's crossed out? What does that price say? $549.99. Wait, that's the same price they announced the T6 at! In fact, that's the same price they announced the T5 for too!

Now take a look at your A6000 screenshot. Crossed out list price: $648. Wait, that's what Sony announced the A6000 for when they released it!

Figure it out.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 10, 2016)

biggiep said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> ...



There is one more difference, the T5 has an IS lens, the new T6 for $549 has a lens *without* IS, never mind none of them have STM.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 10, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I'll bet it sells well, even though there is no "cat mode"......even my P/S camera has "cat mode"..... seriously!



Awesome, I want 'cat mode' on the 5DMk IV! ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> biggiep said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



I know it might be news to some but initial prices are almost always their zenith and given a few weeks if not months they always drop. No reason to freak out here, it's business as usual and business will be very good for Canon as always with entry level gear. WE are not the target audience so of course most here won't 'get it'.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> There is one more difference, the T5 has an IS lens, the new T6 for $549 has a lens *without* IS, never mind none of them have STM.



Errmmm...sorry, but no. 

I understand that you're referring to the fact that some of the global press kit images show it with the EF 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III lens, but that lens isn't even sold in the US as far as I'm aware. The USA kits all have the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 *IS* II lens, e.g. Canon USA, Amazon, B&H, etc. (even though B&H screwed up by leading off with the wrong photo from the press kit, try reading the description).


----------



## fegari (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow, the specs! this could easily be the best camera of 2008


----------



## The Supplanter (Mar 10, 2016)

Why am I not surprised that Miss Negative Nini is complaining about the price of something... in an expensive hobby? Go figure :

Get a new hobby, Negative Nini.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

biggiep said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to defend this camera, and say how this is a cheap beginner's camera.
> ...



People care about what cameras cost TODAY, not about what they were launched at 3 years ago!

That list price with those specs made sense 3 YEARS AGO...it does not make sense TODAY.

Imagine if the 1DX Mark II, its only upgrade was WiFi and NFC and it cost 30% more than the current 1DX. Would you still say it's fine? Of course not.

The idea that beginners photographers, or people on a budget, can't figure out there are better options, and that they will keep gullibly buying Canon Parts Bin cameras, is a very demeaning way to think about photographers...people can read spec sheets, people have information, people will realize this camera is not up to par.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Why am I not surprised that Miss Negative Nini is complaining about the price of something



As if I'm the only person being negative about how Canon is treating beginners photographers by making $550 cameras from leftover parts.

*This sensor is 7 years old.
*
Go look at the DPReview announcement of this camera, 90% of the replies are negative.

People defending this is like people defending Nokia when smartphones came out. 

_"People are still going to buy Nokia en masse, people don't care about specs, the average person only knows Nokia"_

That ended well.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one more difference, the T5 has an IS lens, the new T6 for $549 has a lens *without* IS, never mind none of them have STM.
> ...


Yes you are right that in the short spec list the IS is included, but in the long spec list B&H does not list that the kit lens has IS.

I don't know about US, but here is Canada Canon sells the T5 with the DC lens, especially in Walmart.
CanonCanada:
estore.canon.ca/shop/en-CA/catalog/cameras/eos-cameras--24/eos-rebel-t5-ef-s-18-55mm-dc-iii-kit
There is no listing for the T6 yet Canon's website, but at Henry's (a large Canadian camera store) you can find it with the DC lens:
http://www.henrys.com/93527-CANON-EOS-REBEL-T6-W-18-55-DC-III.aspx $50 less then the IS kit.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Yes you are right that in the short spec list the IS is included, but* in the long spec list B&H does not list that the kit lens has IS*.



Care to try again?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> The idea that beginners photographers, or people on a budget, can't figure out there are better options, and that they will keep gullibly buying Canon Parts Bin cameras, is a very demeaning way to think about photographers...people can read spec sheets, people have information, people will realize this camera is not up to par.



Once again you demonstrate a top-noth misunderstanding of the target market.




Nininini said:


> People defending this is like people defending Nokia when smartphones came out.
> _"People are still going to buy Nokia en masse, people don't care about specs, the average person only knows Nokia"_
> That ended well.



YAPODFC. :


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that beginners photographers, or people on a budget, can't figure out there are better options, and that they will keep gullibly buying Canon Parts Bin cameras, is a very demeaning way to think about photographers...people can read spec sheets, people have information, people will realize this camera is not up to par.
> ...




*groan* spec sheets again....


I think it's great when people research purchases, especially before they break into a new hobby or craft. And some of us may be surrounded by those types of people... leading us to the possible conclusion that it is basic human nature to do so. Reality check, it's not. Impulse is far more a common and preyed upon mode of purchasing. But you're smart and you knew that already.


----------



## Schwingi (Mar 10, 2016)

Food mode... The price is imho still to high for the tech in it.


----------



## Mars1954 (Mar 10, 2016)

Food mode it seems that 99.9% of people who post the food images on social media are taking them with a camera phone! Canon do you really think that this mode is going to bring those people over to the DSLR world really????


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

Mars1954 said:


> Food mode it seems that 99.9% of people who post the food images on social media are taking them with a camera phone! Canon do you really think that this mode is going to bring those people over to the DSLR world really????



Which is why these arguments people use make no sense.

The instagram and snapchat crowd has long moved on beyond these camera, they're using smartphones, and if they want a dedicated camera, they are looking at mirrorless they can carry in their pocket. 

People who are looking at DSLR, are already looking at specs, the mere fact someone is interested in a DSLR, means they already feel that the "spec" and "performance" of their smartphone is not adequate.

So the idea, that specs don't matter for entry level DSLR, reeks of ignorance.

And the idea that a "food mode" is going to bring over people to the DSLR market, reeks of more ignorance on Canon their part. There are a BAZILLION and one apps on smartphones that can create certain effects. The Snapchat and Instagram market is something Canon already lost years ago to smartphones.

And one of the reason Canon lost the point and shoot market, and soon the entry level DSLR market, is ironically specs. DSLR were way too late to incorporate WiFi, people want to instantly share pictures online. Canon didn't understand this. They didn't get how important that is. Smartphones could do it, canon cameras couldn't.

Same way they don't understand how adding 60FPS and 120FPS is important, I see soooooooo many 120 and 240 fps clips online, it is an incredibly popular feature on the iPhone, but canon can't even be bothered to put 60FPS on this camera.

Currently Canon is walking the same path as Nokia did, incredibly slow to innovate, tired old designs, unaware and seemingly uninterested in the competition, and that's scary.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Mars1954 said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode it seems that 99.9% of people who post the food images on social media are taking them with a camera phone! Canon do you really think that this mode is going to bring those people over to the DSLR world really????
> ...



Thanks for the good laugh. I needed that. Gee, if only Canon had just put Wifi in their DSLR's then nobody would have bought smartphones and used them to take and share photos. Haha! Oh my sides hurt!


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Mars1954 said:
> ...



People want to instantly share pictures and video, on Snapchat, on Instagram, on Youtube.

The old guard buying L lenses will not keep Canon afloat forever. Canon either attracts a new audience and looks at where the market is going or they will be the next Nokia.

People care about WiFi, they care about sharing picture, they care about being connected. If you don't understand how important that is to young people, you must either be living in a cave or you're completely out of touch with what the new generation of photographers want.

So yes, Canon dropped the ball completely back then, they realized way waaay too late how important instantly sharing of pictures and WiFi was.


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



The 'Old Guard' as you say has never kept Canon afloat, just the opposite, it's the Rebel Series buyers and more than them, the Powershot and Elph consumers who keep Canon #1 in sales.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

slclick said:


> The 'Old Guard' as you say has never kept Canon afloat, just the opposite, it's the Rebel Series buyers and more than them, the Powershot and Elph consumers who keep Canon #1 in sales.



+1, but like I said some people here just know so much more than Canon about selling cameras... :


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow Canon! First camera that works without film! First camera with a mirror flapping inside! First camera ever with built-in wireless network! Wow, wow, wow ... So innovative! Only Canon could ever build such a marvel of technology.

Where can I pre-order?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Mars1954 said:


> Food mode it seems that 99.9% of people who post the food images on social media are taking them with a camera phone! Canon do you really think that this mode is going to bring those people over to the DSLR world really????



Everyone is bashing Food Mode without giving it a chance. Here's a example from a beta version of the T6 running pre-release firmware. One might reasonably expect the production version might be even better...maybe.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

slclick said:


> Powershot and Elph consumers who keep Canon #1 in sales



The compact camera market has not been relevant in years.

It completely crashed because of smartphones.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Out of touch? Watch out for that swinging mirror! It might slap your head!

I think what you don't get and never will, is that even if Canon put Wifi in entry-level DSLR's, or ANY DSLR for that matter, that would not stop those purchasing smart phones for photography purposes. They're getting a smart phone anyways and people who only want to use a camera on their phone are long gone from the market and are not considering a DSLR.

Uh oh, here comes that mirror again!


----------



## photonius (Mar 10, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode! Finally a camera that makes toast and coffee.
> ...



Yup indeed, if Canon would have been trendy, this should have been in the T6. As usual, Canon is late to the party.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > People want to instantly share pictures and video, on Snapchat, on Instagram, on Youtube.
> ...



Huh? Of course people are going to buy smartphones. I think everyone gets that. Most people with DSLR have a smartphone too.

But it is undeniable, that WiFi is a feature people WANT in their camera, in BOTH dedicated cameras AND smartphones.

And the fact canon was so late with WiFi, way behind smartphones, and the fact they implemented it so badly at first, surely hurt their sales.

No one is arguing that people wouldn't buy smartphones, of course they would. But if they will buy a dedicated camera, depends on the EXTRA VALUE a camera offers them over that smartphone, and w*hen that smartphone actually offers MORE VALUE to them than a dedicated camera in terms of photography with better video, higher FPS, 4k, and WiFI, there is something seriously wrong.*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> But if they will buy a dedicated camera, depends on the EXTRA VALUE a camera offers them over that smartphone, and w*hen that smartphone actually offers MORE VALUE to them than a dedicated camera in terms of photography with better video, higher FPS, 4k, and WiFI, there is something seriously wrong.*



Gee, you forgot megapixels. Nokia offers more MP — MORE VALUE!!! — than most dSLRs. 

Does looking at the world through myopic SPECtacles give you a headache? ???


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > But if they will buy a dedicated camera, depends on the EXTRA VALUE a camera offers them over that smartphone, and w*hen that smartphone actually offers MORE VALUE to them than a dedicated camera in terms of photography with better video, higher FPS, 4k, and WiFI, there is something seriously wrong.*
> ...



Ah yes...here we go again, when logic fails, rely on sarcasm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Powershot and Elph consumers who keep Canon #1 in sales
> ...



My post concerned sales figures...I didn't mention marketshare or competing products, which your graph represents. Your point is well understood. It just wasn't relevant as a reply to mine.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Huh? Of course people are going to buy smartphones. I think everyone gets that. Most people with DSLR have a smartphone too.
> 
> But it is undeniable, that WiFi is a feature people WANT in their camera, in BOTH dedicated cameras AND smartphones.
> 
> ...



I applaud your courage. I've been trying to explain this forever and always get the same arguments, they boil down to: "I don't use social media. I'm a "real" photographer and people just have to wait to see my pictures." 

Ridiculous. 

The 21st century started a long time ago and camera manufacturers still haven't caught up with the social media revolution. You are wrong to single out Canon however. All of the manufacturers, Nikon, Canon, Sony, etc., have utterly failed their professional and amateur customers when it comes to connectivity. That Canon is finally starting to catch on is a welcome sign, although they are awfully late to the party. 

If you can select, edit and post pictures from your phone and you can't from your camera, there is something seriously wrong.

Once again, I have to link the Mayflower concepts lecture: http://youtu.be/bfCJDIf-NeA

I've gotten tired trying to explain to photographers on this forum how seriously wrong it is that "Uncle Joe" with his smartphone can post pictures to the bride's Facebook page before the paid photographer gets out of the building. But, there is so much denial on this forum it is stunning. One day soon, all those photographers who insist their clients don't care about getting pictures posted to social media in real time will find themselves out of business -- driven out by a young, smart photographer who gets it and can deliver great images *and* get them posted on social media before the reception ends.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Fixed it back. If you seriously think connectivity is not critically important to the future viability of the camera market, I probably can't help you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Yes, we know connectivity is a hot-button issue for you. You're not totally wrong, but Nini merely mentioned WiFi in a laundry list of 'why smartphones are better than dSLRs', entirely in keeping with his earlier (incorrect) suggestion that the primary reason for declining dSLR sales is competition from smartphones. 

It's ok, though – to a hammer, everything is a nail so feel free to take one tossed-in feature and make everything about that. Pound away!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2016)

tiger82 said:


> It's a 7D classic with NFC


but with a newer sensor so probably cleaner images.... for a lot less 

I bet it sells well!


----------



## Roo (Mar 10, 2016)

pj1974 said:


> Food mode on the main dial!?
> Oh dear..... had me thinking, "seriously?!"
> But likely a very capable entry level DSLR.



Doesn't the addition make it an _*entrée*_ level camera? ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

Roo said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode on the main dial!?
> ...



Oh that was so bad yet so good. 


"Dinner was sensational, very exquisite flavors, a true work of art,
you must have a very expensive stove.”


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> but Nini merely mentioned WiFi in a laundry list of 'why smartphones are better than dSLRs', entirely in keeping with his earlier (incorrect) suggestion that the primary reason for declining dSLR sales is competition from smartphones.



No I didn't. I didn't refer to DSLR in specific, I referred to cameras, including compact, but also beginner cameras like APS-C DSLR, like this 1300D.

I never said smartphones are better...I said they offer MORE VALUE to the Instagram and Snapchat userbase, because these people want easy connectivity, they want to upload their pictures easily, they want portability, they want ease of use, they want apps, they want good video features.

One example...when is canon going to put 60FPS on their rebels? the Apple iPhone is doing 240 fps.

170,000 videos related to 240 fps iPhone video, slow motion is an incredibly popular feature

For someone who likes slow motiong video, the iPhone DOES offer more value to them in terms of photography than this 1300D, or frankly ANY Canon DSLR.

Is the iPhone a "better" camera? Well, that depends, to me it's not. But to millions it is.
The iPhone is easier to use, has more apps, better connectivity, better video features for them, portable, etc.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> People care about what cameras cost TODAY, not about what they were launched at 3 years ago!
> 
> That list price with those specs made sense 3 YEARS AGO...it does not make sense TODAY.
> 
> ...



the specs are totally fine.

you have to consider that the T5 will not be sold anymore and this camera is taking it's place. cameras and other things love to be seen as discounted, everyone loves a bargin - especially at this end of the scale.

from the T5 it now has wifi and nfc and a few other things. it's a reasonable upgrade.

Since the camera isn't even up for sale yet, and this is simply preorder, it's a little early to start crying over it.

if it was a better camera, it would be too close to the T6i, there has to be room there ,as this camera will be selling for less than 250 as a kit refurbished and under $400 as a kit new soon enough.

also it's not 30% more - it's the same as what the T5 came out sans those items.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 10, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > People care about what cameras cost TODAY, not about what they were launched at 3 years ago!
> ...



being stuck at 30FPS is not fine in my opinion

when so many videos are being uploaded to youtube in 60FPS, when so many smartphones do 60FPS, the iPhone does 120FPS in full HD...it's not longer fine

being several years behind in terms of specs, is starting to become a running joke when people talk about canon cameras, and it is nowhere as apparent when you put rebels up against smartphones

a 7 year old sensor...how is that fine

imagine if Apple sold their iPhone with the same specs as their iPhone 1, that is the rate of progress for rebels, it's way too slow...and I'm affraid they're going to be losing their rebels to the smartphone market too...they already lost the compact market


----------



## scyrene (Mar 10, 2016)

Roo said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode on the main dial!?
> ...



Thread won.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > but Nini merely mentioned WiFi in a laundry list of 'why smartphones are better than dSLRs', entirely in keeping with his earlier (incorrect) suggestion that the primary reason for declining dSLR sales is competition from smartphones.
> ...



Well, clearly Canon should offer you a position as a highly paid consultant. You've got this all figured out! 

The MAIN VALUE that smartphones offer to a majority are *mobile data* (WiFi is so last decade) and _always with you because *it fits in your pocket*_. I guess you kinda left those off your list, or maybe you think Canon can just flatten the T6 in a hydraulic press to make it competitive. :


----------



## The Supplanter (Mar 10, 2016)

Nininini said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Miss Negative Nini, 
You should write Canon and ask them to consider you as their new COO, or better yet, just barge in declaring you're it - that suits your style better. 

But before you do that, I've got that Depakote you keep forgetting. And please find a way to squeeze some DBT into your schedule.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, we know connectivity is a hot-button issue for you....
> ...It's ok, though – to a hammer, everything is a nail so feel free to take one tossed-in feature and make everything about that. Pound away!



Point taken. I don't want to become "that guy." However, since about the only difference between the T5 and T6 seems to be the WiFi and NFC, I would disagree that it is one "tossed-in" feature. 

That said. I'm content to move on to more important discussions, like how Canon is ******* and losing market share all because the world is demanding more dynamic range in a mirror-less camera. (See, you don't have a monopoly on sarcasm)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2016)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we know connectivity is a hot-button issue for you....
> ...



Well played, Sir! ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



And that is about as close to a Kumbayah moment that we can have around here.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 11, 2016)

Roo said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Food mode on the main dial!?
> ...



Touché! 

Has anyone else noticed the unfortunate placement of the food porn mode on the dial relative to the sports mode? It looks like our little stick man is trying to avoid getting stuck...


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 11, 2016)

Cell Phones will be superior to an EOS body when they give me full manual control, a remote release, a tripod mount and at least three different focal lengths (including a dedicated macro lens).

If Apple gives me that, I would consider using it instead of Canon. The importance of convenience is correct, but right now using a cell phone is like comparing a flintlock rifle with a stealth bomber.

And the 1300D is still a perfectly competent bomber in this scenario.
My 1100D is so competent that when I tried using a 5DMkII for a year it just felt like overkill. Wi-Fi would be a good upgrade for Macro though. I'd take a flippy screen but Wi-Fi effectively accomplishes that too.

Quite frankly, for my application, the 1300D is effectively a perfect camera.


----------



## Mr. Low Notes (Mar 11, 2016)

tiger82 said:


> It's a 7D classic with NFC



"Cat Mode"? ;D Really? My wife would love that.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 11, 2016)

Compared to many better compacts, the t6 seems very cheap to me.

For its target market, it produces great quality photos and they can send their photos to their smartphone.
They'll sell millions of them.


----------



## George D. (Mar 11, 2016)

pj1974 said:


> Food mode on the main dial!?
> Oh dear..... had me thinking, "seriously?!"
> But likely a very capable entry level DSLR.



Marketing innovation. We're inundated with TV recipe shows it was inevitable. Next thing you know the first 1000 will be signed by Jamie Oliver. Nikon will reply with Gordon Ramsey (an "F" model).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 11, 2016)

The photography world has spoken and Canon listened.

Food mode. That's what the DSLR world has been lacking. 

I wish Canon the best of luck with this new camera. The profit from these lower level cameras is what pays for the R&D for the higher level cameras.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 11, 2016)

Nininini said:


> PA_phoxerballzz said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised that Miss Negative Nini is complaining about the price of something
> ...



No the sensor is not 7 years old. It was likely made a few months ago. The technology in the sensor is likely close to 7 years old. But hey, so you are saying Canon cant sell a basic camera for someone new starting out. I would rather buy this camera with all new parts, then go buy a camera that is already been used for 7 years at the same price.. 

Seriously, what are you wanting in this camera? It takes photos, it does video, it even has NFC and Wifi now.. The point is it does what it is supposed to. Offer as BASIC DSLR camera at an affordable price. It does nothing else.. Personally do I think Canon could have thrown in 20MP sensor at this point, yea I do.. It would have not competed with any of the other cameras they are offering. But hey, in a few month it will be down around $400 and be the next best selling thing on Amazon. Just like the T5 is now..

You compare this camera to the Sony A6000??!! Seriously.. Thats like comparing a 6D to the 5D.. or the T6i to the 80D.. The A6000 is a higher end camera. Its just priced so low in the USA so Sony can get it to sale..


----------



## Karen (Mar 11, 2016)

Is there any chance that Canon would update Rebel T6s/760D later this year since the newly introduced Canon 1300 D is also called T6? Any ideas?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 11, 2016)

Karen said:


> Is there any chance that Canon would update Rebel T6s/760D later this year since the newly introduced Canon 1300 D is also called T6? Any ideas?


It is unlikely to happen an update for T6s this year, as it already has Wi-Fi and NFC. Probably in 2017, we will see a replacement.

If you want something more than T6s, the 70D is being sold at very good prices.
If you want some more resource, the 80D is reaching the stores this month.


----------



## George D. (Mar 11, 2016)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The photography world has spoken and Canon listened.
> 
> Food mode. That's what the DSLR world has been lacking.
> 
> I wish Canon the best of luck with this new camera. The profit from these lower level cameras is what pays for the R&D for the higher level cameras.



If this sells well I wouldn't be surprised of Food option settings in pro DSLR. Food chains and expensive restaurants create dish photos like fashion. There's a whole industry out there. It's fun but can also be business.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 11, 2016)

George D. said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > The photography world has spoken and Canon listened.
> ...


You're joking, right? A pro needs a "food mode" about as much as a pro needs a fashion mode, a sports mode, a portrait mode, or a landscape mode. 

Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 11, 2016)

Canon will probably sell these by the thousands. Credits to them for making money. It just struck me, it seems like a good camera to use all the spare parts from former rebels. No need to waste good parts! Add WiFi and NFC, and voila! This is a t2i (great camera!) with a DIGIC4+ (instead of DIGIC4), wifi, nfc and a food mode...
Yep, use all the spare parts. I retract my earlier statement that this was a waste of time and resources. Better to sell all the spares than throw them away. 

Perhaps a better name for the camera would be #Blogger_t2i


----------



## okaro (Mar 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, clearly Canon should offer you a position as a highly paid consultant. You've got this all figured out!
> 
> The MAIN VALUE that smartphones offer to a majority are *mobile data* (WiFi is so last decade) and _always with you because *it fits in your pocket*_. I guess you kinda left those off your list, or maybe you think Canon can just flatten the T6 in a hydraulic press to make it competitive. :



Th idea is not to compete with smart phones. It would make no sense as there are 100 smart phones sold for every DSLR/MILC. The idea is to work with the smart phones. The WiFi is for transferring the images to the smart phone where they can be edited and sent with the features that the user is already familiar. It would not make sense to reinvent the wheel and put those features to the camera. Mobile data on camera would add additional costs for the data plan. I could see that useful in professional setting but not on an entry level camera.

Yes, the video does not match top level smart phones but DSRLs are mainly for photos and this is not a camera for someone who has a $1000 smart phone. The Full HD video at 25/30 fps is enough for most users. 

What I find strange is that it lacks sensor cleaning. That would probably attract entry level users who does not like the idea of cleaning the sensor. I am here talking about marketing not on how effective or useful those are in practice. Also that probably means that if it gets a hot pixel one has to take it to service for it to me masked out. Sure as most users will have the kit lens always on sensor cleaning is not an issue.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 11, 2016)

bdeutsch said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Professional? No. Bloggers, small independent restaurants, heck, you can buy egg salad on Kickstarter. lots of people are going to want "next step" food images without being intimately familiar with a camera.
But the 1300D also gives you full access to the EOS ecosystem and lets you jump as far down the rabbit hole as you could want.

Cat mode would be great too. Actually Food mode would probably work well for cats. Actually, Cats are an appropriate subject for Food mode for about a quarter of the people on Earth (and especially people from Melmac).


----------



## tron (Mar 12, 2016)

okaro said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, clearly Canon should offer you a position as a highly paid consultant. You've got this all figured out!
> ...


Maybe Canon thought that 1300D buyers will never change lenses which may seem funny initially but on second thought maybe it isn't!


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 12, 2016)

okaro said:


> What I find strange is that it lacks sensor cleaning. That would probably attract entry level users who does not like the idea of cleaning the sensor. I am here talking about marketing not on how effective or useful those are in practice. Also that probably means that if it gets a hot pixel one has to take it to service for it to me masked out. Sure as most users will have the kit lens always on sensor cleaning is not an issue.



Perhaps they got it wrong, but the specs on B&H indicate "Dust Reduction System = Yes" — the same as every other Canon DSLR.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 16, 2016)

tron said:


> Maybe Canon thought that 1300D buyers will never change lenses which may seem funny initially but on second thought maybe it isn't!



I'm pretty sure Canon actually has _hard data_ that almost no 1x00D owner owns anything else than the kit lens. Most x00D owners probably don't, either.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 16, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> okaro said:
> 
> 
> > What I find strange is that it lacks sensor cleaning. That would probably attract entry level users who does not like the idea of cleaning the sensor. I am here talking about marketing not on how effective or useful those are in practice. Also that probably means that if it gets a hot pixel one has to take it to service for it to me masked out. Sure as most users will have the kit lens always on sensor cleaning is not an issue.
> ...



I looked it up in the manual (p. 299):



> Dust delete feature: Dust Delete Data appending, Clean manually



Compare to eg. the 80D manual (p. 497) which states:



> Dust delete feature: Auto, Manual, Dust Delete Data appending


----------

